# Flattened by the Front Range Herfers



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Got home from work to find my front porch completely shambalized. More smokes than I have fingers and toes!:ss An always dependable Ronson lighter and a couple of Front Range Herfer stickers! 
Full story and pics tomorrow. The electro magnetic pulse took out the batteries in my camera.


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

EMP is your friend!!!  

Congrats on your new door. :chk


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds Great!!! Can't wait to see the devastation!!!:tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Way to go FRH team! :tu


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Ahhhhhhh....yep, that felt good


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Great hit!!!!

Those boys just don't play fair.:ss


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

It may be almost summer, but it's still avalanche season up here!










:ss


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

One BABOTL down, one to go :gn


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Thanks for all you do around CS, Bob!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

OK, Camera has been repaired and take a look at this!:dr:dr:dr
http://imageshack.us

Please help identify the unmarked smokes.:tu

The damage:

Gurkha Legend(?)
5 Vegas A
LFD DL Chisel
RyJ Reserva Real
Unbanded box press torp

Ashton Cabinet-New for me!
Perdomo Rsv Champagne
Torano 1916
PL PC-06!!
Punch SS #1-03!!!

Padilla 1968
Unbanded
Perdomo Lot 23
Unbanded
CAO Brazilia

Tatuaje Angeles X *5!!!
*
IT Super F Mad
CI Legends Grey
Unbanded
Taboo Indonesian
Slow Age 826

5 Vegas Miami
IT Super F Mad
Tat Angeles
Nub Habano-My First!
El Mejor Espresso

Ronson Jetlite
2x CO Front Range Herfers decals(One is already blinging on the Halli!)

I am humbled to have been chosen as a target of the Front Range Herfers.:ss Thank you so much to all involved.:chk:chk

I am willing to take my beating, but if you have attacked another BABOTL...:gn:gn:gn:mn


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!!! That Hit was Superbad!!!:tu


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job guys, Bob deserved it! :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Those are Tat Hermosos, and as for hitting another BABOTL:fu 



:gn:chk:gn:chk


Enjoy


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Very nice stuff there!! Great hit on Bob! :tu


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Those are Tat Hermosos, and as for hitting another BABOTL:fu
> 
> :gn:chk:gn:chk
> 
> Enjoy


LMAO! Very nice hit guys... You definitely coordinated that one well!:ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

A solo hit? Puh leez :sl 

:ss


----------



## mnelson (May 19, 2008)

wow! That looks awesome


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

BABOMBS have just begun to drop!

:gn:gn:gn

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I have herfed with those guys:tu Nice hit:cb


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

The Front Rangers are like the goddam Borg.

I suppose that's payback for all the slappage you've been doling out recently Mr. Bobarian.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

massphatness said:


> The Front Rangers are like the goddam Borg.
> 
> I suppose that's payback for all the slappage you've been doling out recently Mr. Bobarian.


Resistance is futile.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> The Front Rangers are like the goddam Borg.
> 
> I suppose that's payback for all the slappage you've been doling out recently Mr. Bobarian.


They have another in the air I think. And the way the past few weeks have been going for you I would keep my head down.

Al


----------

